# How many pounds are ya'll pulling ?



## brownduck (May 24, 2017)

Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

I’m 64, I bowhunt and shoot 3D with 55-56# bows. I shoot indoor and 900 rounds with a50# bow. But shoot what’s comfortable to you.


----------



## gunfighter48 (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm 70 and getting back into archery after a 55 year break. I have a new Hyperforce with 40-50lbs limbs. It's set at 42-44lbs at the present time. I'm working my way up to 50lbs. I started with the Diamond Prism bow at 30lbs and it's set at 42 lbs.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I am holding 32.5 at 32 inches with my recurve. I have found many advantages to light weight bows, in particular, it is easier to execute a consistent form, and, it is less wear and tear on the body.

Since the time I started shooting, I adopted the approach of using the lightest weight bow that can get the job done. To help accommodate this, I use a high performance recurve with very light arrows. 

My WA target barebow is 40.5 pounds at 32 inches and I can put my point on the target at 90 meters. My current bow is setup for WA field. It does great out to 50 meters. I am currently working on the longer shots for NFAA.

I can get out to 65 yards with my low anchor aiming with the shelf. I will need to go to split finger, or an even lower anchor to get 70 and 80. I have until November to work out the longer distances.


----------



## bowman extreme (Sep 22, 2003)

I have been shooting 62# for about 15 years now. I have been thinking that I would like to go to 50# soon. Im nearly your age. 
I just dont need more than 50#, with bows now-a-days.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

54# and going lower soon as I can


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm 72 and shooting 54#, down from 56/58 in last couple of years. Had a bout of bow arm elbow/forearm pain that forced me down and I'm doing just fine now. Tempted to go back up and give it a try but my shots on whitetails and feral hogs are all 25 and under so thinking there is no need. A 525-gr arrow, cut-on-contact head at 238 fps gets it done.


----------



## released1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm 67 and shoot 62#, I do shoot a lot, about 60 arrows a day. I think a lot has to do with the bow. Some of the real aggressive cam bows, are a lot harder to pull.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I am hunting with a Xpedition Denali at 56 pounds (maxed out, Xpedition makes 55 pound limbs), luckily I have a 31" draw so I get 270 fps with a 500 grain arrow. I was shooting 52 on my Prime Centergy for 3D (60 pound limbs), but I just ordered 45 pound limbs and I plan to shoot @ 45-46 (where ever they max out) pounds with Victory 3D HV arrows (285 grains) and easily get over 300 fps (Calculator says 320 at 47 pounds) why shoot a lot of pounds, go light weight arrows and pounds and shoot more arrows!


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I am shooting a franken bow I built from a Mathews Ovation camo with 60# limbs that are pulling 46# with the Martin Kestrel cams I am using. This bow pulls so smooth I could use a little more pounds, but that is the max with this set up and at 79 years old it is all I need. I shot a 2 day field shoot earlier this month and had no trouble shooting 112 arrows each day with that poundage. Shoot what is comfortable and enjoy shooting.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My Darton for hunting is set at 60#s. My outdoor Darton is 45#s & more than sufficient & I shoot Field up to 80 yds (112 arrows) 900s up to 60 yds (80 arrows) & assorted 40 arrow 3-Ds. My indoor Darton is 50#s & that's 60 arrow 300 rounds. When I had one bow for all I had it set at 60 hunting & then back off to 50#s for targets. I'll be 77 in Nov. I shoot lots so the pulling weight is not a problem. I shoot a 50# Longbow too.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

73 & shooting 57# target & hunt with 65#. Tried to drop # indoors but worked better at the 57# so sticking to that. I probably shoot several hundred arrows a week, so far # doesn't seem to bother yet.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

55 and I shoot 33 lbs peak weight on my supra max target bows. Time, illness and injury permitting, I do plan to eventually work up to their 40lb peak weights. But I don't think I'll ever get another compound bow with other than 40lb limbs on it again in this lifetime. If I do start hunting, I'll probably have to go either gun or crossbow just for ethical reasons.

I compensate for the low poundage with the arrow and faster bows. Outdoors, Easton ACE's really help and my supra max's are almost speed bows (335 or so IBO when they were made). 

lee.


----------



## FreeMike (Jan 31, 2018)

Last week got my first bow since my teen years (PSE Surge). I'm mid-50s now. I am pulling 35 until I can nail bullseyes consistently, then will go up every few weeks and end at 50. I can take any game in North America with 50#. Shoulders are a bit tender from riding motocross and surfing, so I don't push my well-used bones too hard.

125 grain Stinger Buzzcuts, 28" draw length
Gold Tip Velocity XT 30" Arrow Weight = 434.3 grains
Kinetic Energy at 232 fps,	51.874 ft-lbs
FOC	11.00%
Momentum	0.447 SLUGS


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

60 years old, shooting 65 lbs on my 3D bows, 60 lbs on my hunting bow


----------



## Jtnlv (Feb 28, 2013)

65# for me. I can shoot for hours without fatigue. When I used to shoot 70# I started developing bursitis in my shoulder after about a year. Now everything feels great  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

60 at 60....age not DL (which is 29"). :wink: My Obsession Phoenix XL's draw smoothly and hold well, so I plan to keep going at this weight until something prompts me to change. Maybe we should have a goal of raising one pound of DW on our birthday???


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

59 years young, pulling 60 lbs. on my Xpedition Denali


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

I am slightly older than you, currently 54 or 55 lbs with 80% let off. I was always closer to 60 lbs. I am going to 40 to 50 lb range at 80%, and going to set the bow at what is comfortable. Most of my friend have gone to a crossbow, so go for what you enjoy. Life is too short to care what anyone else thinks.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

For me it has more to do with the cam. I shoot an older Hoyt 2011 Rampage and love the bow but hate the cam. The first couple of shots are tuff at 55lbs. I really need to find a bow with a bit softer cams but with the price of bows it’s hard to do without being able to shoot it. Shops in my area just don’t carry bows like they use to.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Trykon, why 65 for 3-D & 60 for hunting? I'm 60#s hunting, 45#s outdoor 3-D & targets (field is thru 80 yds & 112 arrows) & indoor is 50#s due to shooting 2712s indoors. I use the lightest arrow that is safe on targets & that gives me plenty of speed for flat shooting. Just curious. Last year I was 50#s for everything but picked up 2 more Dartons so dedicating 1 for each type archery I shoot. No more changing pin set ups.


----------



## WaSouthpaw (Dec 16, 2013)

I bought a PSE StingerX last week after being out of it since `93. 
I had the pro shop set it up at 50 lbs. I seem to be improving daily, I'm limiting myself to 25 to 30 in the morning and the same in the evening. 
I am completely out of shape, I hope to become consistent at 55lbs and 40 yds in time for the Nov Mulely season. 
I have been advised to go slow to avoid bad shooting form habits.
Good luck,
Don, Arlington, Wa

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbike (May 24, 2016)

I am 68 and my 2 Bowtechs have 60 lbs limbs which max out @62 and I am shooting with a draw weight of 58-60 in the comfort setting. I recently bought 2 Xpeditions with 55lbs limbs shooting them maxed out @ 56 lbs. I am really liking the 55lbs X bows. If needed I can turn them down to 48- 50 no problem . My Xpedition Xcursion 6 with a single cam is the smoothest drawing bow that I have shot.


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

59# on my Supra used for 3D & 900 rounds.
58# on my Decree used for hunting.
I'm 62 1/2 yrs old .


----------



## Wasabe (Dec 12, 2012)

60 years here and I am shooting 55-56 on my hunting bow and I am running 53 on my target bow. Just came back to shooting about 3-4 months ago ... currently these weights work but time will tell. If need be I'll drop my weight a bit.


----------



## Buckaroo2 (May 24, 2011)

69 and shooting 53# on both target and hunting rigs. Generally shoot 200-280 arrows/week but depends on the time of the year. Fortunately, I don't have shoulder issues....just time issues.


----------



## Wasagageezer (Aug 17, 2018)

I will be 76 in November.

I currently draw 62# on my Caribow recurve at 29"


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I definitely am the double vanilla wimp of the old guys..... I'll be 69 in a few weeks and I only shoot 44# @ 75% break although I can shoot a little more. I shoot basically every day and sometimes up to 200 or so a day.....


----------



## Detroit-1 (Nov 30, 2015)

67 and shoot at 56#


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

65 and shoot 60# to 65# depending on which bow I pick up.


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

70 yrs old- drawing 52#.


----------



## Masterfurler (Jun 19, 2017)

I just turned 60.
Martin Razor X 45#-50# 27.5"


----------



## oldsouth (Feb 8, 2018)

66 Years old shoot ILF @38 .lb DW,45 .lb Gilo Ghost.


----------



## GDLT31 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hoyt CRX32,30”draw,48lbs.and hitting 277 to 282fps.My bow tuner has changed my cams,limbs,and an odd ball string length.My right shoulder needs surgery.I can get about 20 shots in a row before the shoulder starts to hurt. I love shooting this bow because it’s a dream to pull back.Real smooth and easy.Oh yeah I am 67.


----------



## ronadie (Aug 21, 2018)

Am 59 years and have 2 bows at 50 lbs...one bow at 60 lbs...


----------



## dougyork (Feb 12, 2007)

59 and pulling 61. The new bow with 90% letoff helps but it is still kind of rough after my biceps repair surgery. Practice, practice, practice....


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

160 lb. Traditional
73 lb. Compound

I am 68


GRIM


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm 68 too and pull only 41# on my target bow, 55# on my hunting bow.
GRIMWALD makes me feel like a wimp. 
My consolation is that I can shoot 150 - 200 arrows a day @ 41#. 

Allen


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

54 years old and shooting 60# for 3D and 54# for indoor


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

aread said:


> I'm 68 too and pull only 41# on my target bow, 55# on my hunting bow.
> GRIMWALD makes me feel like a wimp.
> My consolation is that I can shoot 150 - 200 arrows a day @ 41#.
> 
> Allen


I wouldn't worry about it much aread, my nineteen year old granddaughter draws 120 lb. and I would be surprised if she weighs that much herself.


GRIM


----------



## t35henry (Aug 22, 2018)

55 in the backyard, 70 in the "bigger" back yard that houses furry edibles.


----------



## Genet511 (Jun 13, 2014)

I am 63. I have been shooting my Elite Energy 35 70lb bow with the bolts turned out a turn and a half. I started working out with a personal trainer at a boxing gym about 2 months ago. I changed my strings on Saturday and turned my bow up to full poundage in order to tune it. I pleasantly surprised to find I could pull it with ease at 70 lbs. It is never too late to build muscles. I was surprised how quickly exercising properly could make a difference. 

gt


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

both bows at 35 pounds


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I'm 62 pulling 67# hunting and 47# to 52# target.


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

31 and 74


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I am 49 pull 55 to 58lbs hunting and target. same bow. pulled 70lbs for a few years and have better arrow groups at 55 to 58lbs. I have not checked by draw weight is some time.
big draw is not needed. plus a lot of stress on the shoulder and back.


Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

brownduck said:


> Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


Late 50s 43# efficently


----------



## woodman (Aug 12, 2005)

65 yrs. old and still shooting a 70# bow. Recently started shooting again after about a 10 year break. I can still draw 70# but not quite as easily as before


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

at 63 I am pulling 65 for hunting and 60 for 3D about 56 to 57 for spot.


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)

I am mid 50's, now up to 46# on compound bow for hunting. I've been shooting at least 5 days per week since June and sometimes 2x a day.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 26, 2006)

66 years old. Shoot 53# both hunting and target.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

you guys are a bunch of kids . my next birthday [ unless i'm lucky enough to not have one ] is number 80 . however , i still work hard around the house . last monday cut the grass , fertilized , and cut all the limbs off the cherry tree and cut them to fire place length as well as cutting small stuff up and bagging it . next day tried digging out the stump ..... i failed at that . .keep shootin' . . peace....ps. the tree work was with a hand operated pruning saw .


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

68 years young here. Had a nagging neck injury for years and had it fixed. Use to shoot 53#, now after surgery ,I feel some pain pass 42#. Trying a different bow now with 80% letoff. It takes a long time to come back when u get up in the years. For now, just lighter arrows and go have fun.


----------



## DaleE (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm 65 and due to a very arthritic shoulder have moved down to 60# from 68# just this year. After the season, I'm getting the shoulder replaced...hopefully I can still shoot after that.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

big cypress-many of us do those same things + more. We're just luckier than most. I'm getting up at 5am to drive to Wisconsin for a Senior 900 round (90 arrows)qualifier for the Seniors Nationals in N. Mexico next June & then 15/16th shooting the NFAA National outdoor target championships in S.D.. Then, it will be the hunting bow from then on (opener Oct 1st). I'll bee 77 in Nov.. Hell, todays bows of 50#s out perform anything I started with in the 50s & the compounds of the 70s. Really no need for 70#s anymore is my opinion. when I dropped to 60#s for hunting in 2004 my 1st kill was at 42 yds (ranged) was a Cow Buffalo. Complete pass thru & stuck in the ground 15 or so yds past the hit.


----------



## bowman extreme (Sep 22, 2003)

62 for the last 20 years. Seriously considering 50 or 55 after this season.


----------



## fiddler green (Apr 11, 2013)

My hunting bows are at 60. My Mathews target bows are at my local shop getting 40-50 (for indoor) and 50-60 (for 3-D) at 67 I just can't pull 60-70 for leagues, anymore.

Bruce


----------



## D T Perry (Nov 19, 2016)

185# (crossbow). LOL! I have a Mathews 38 that is set at 50# , but I don't feel confident enough to shoot past 30 yds. The crossbow is a better option for hunting, for me. I can stack them in a 2" bull at 50 yds. Why limit yourself to an iffy choice, if it is legal. Do it! I'd rather kill a deer with a swift and sure shot than chance a run off with iffy equipment. I like to shoot the Mathews, but Hunt with the Sniper 370.


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

I have not shot for about 4 years. I'm 82 and want to try it again. Been pulling in my yard and going to the gym. My current bow is at 52# and it feels ok. I will update this at the end of the week after spending some time at the range.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

aligator don't strain & hurt you self drop down in weight instead seeing that you haven't shot for 4 years. Take some time shooting & then you can try to build back up in poundage. Once hurt at our age long time to recover if ever.


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Kballer 1. I have been going to the Gym for about 6 month now, working on the weight machines, I also have been drawing my bow in the yard. with an old arrow. I have loss 80 lbs. since Jan 1, 2018 and feel great. Losing the weight does wonders for my knees.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations on the weight loss, but with that much loss in that short of time you also have lost muscle so the easiest is lower the weight to say 30# until you are comfortable & slowly in crease the poundage.


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

59 years old and pulling roughly 50 #'s for both indoor and 3D. I'd like to work my way up to around 60 before 3D season next year but if I don't..oh well.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Man, in this crowd I am a youngster.

I am 52 until December and I am shooting 62lbs on my hunting bow. I keep my shots at 40yds and in so this works well.
I can shoot 70lb but for long shooting sessions the mid 60's feel good. 
Both of my bows have 70lb limbs but I would like to have a softer set for my target bow so I can lock them down and be in the high 50's to low 60's.


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

67 yrs old. 50# 28 1/2 dl. Never found need for more.


----------



## bowman extreme (Sep 22, 2003)

56 years old. 62#
Ridiculous. Don't need anywhere near that much.
Next year 55# max and maybe 50#
This isn't the 70's anymore.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

74 shooting a 64 and 68 inch recurve 38#- good and steady hold on targets out to 40yd working on the 50yd with lots to do. Thinking I might one day go to 70 inch AMO at 40# but am worried about a torn lat muscle from an old injury. Healing is slower than molasses on a cold day after 60. So for now stayin the same.


----------



## Polaris13 (Oct 6, 2018)

61 years old with a tender shoulder. I pull 40 lbs. Perfect for me. No sense hurting myself


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

These days I have gone back to my origins in archery .. my longbow is a 42lb OTF shooting cedars.......... my barebow ILF bows are 32lbs indoors and 36lbs outdoors OTF. I have not shot wheels and a hook for a decade in a half.


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am 62 and pulling either 55 or 60 depending on which bow I choose to use.


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

69 now and just sold my PSE Supra and go with a Mathews MQ1 at 38 lbs DW. Enjoying target shooting fun and plan to go down 10% every two years and keep on shooting.


----------



## mrgoodcat (Sep 11, 2010)

Dam... Impressive numbers here


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

77 and shooting 50 lbs on both my hunting bow and my target bow. Two or three hours in a cold tree stand and the 50 lbs feels like 77.


----------



## bobhoward (Feb 11, 2017)

72 and shooting 62# for 3d and hunting


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

61 years shooting 55.6 lbs spiral-x cams field archery.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

45 years old - Shoot 58lbs


----------



## snake man (Jun 19, 2015)

65# 27" draw


----------



## Warrior8577 (Oct 14, 2012)

At 45 to 50 lbs 28 in draw what size and brand arrows works best? Also what kind of speed do you get? This will be for 3D only.


----------



## Evan113 (Oct 24, 2016)

Right now I'm at 48# due to shoulder replacement. Last year I was 50+, but bought a Mathews Halon 7-32 and had to drop back due to the different draw curve.


----------



## huntryx (Jul 12, 2004)

72 and shooting 40# longbow and recurve. Long draw, probably pulling a bit more than that


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

At 65 and started shooting this year (indoor, 900 rd, and 3d) with a used PSE Phenom ME 60 lbs that I got on AT. It was turned down (13 turns) to 43-44 lbs. I've worked up to 45 lbs then had to replace the string/cables. The new threads made the wt jump up to 47-48 lbs. I've kept that poundage and have worked up to 100 arrows/day (not consecutive days). 

The Phenom ME has a short valley it seems and when I get tired/sloppy form it wants to take off - that really hurts the shoulder. Can't see going any higher wt with this bow and still practicing a lot. I would like to try another bow with a different draw cycle. Any suggestions or comparisons between Phenom ME and newer Shootdown with Evolve cam?


----------



## RB442MIKE (Oct 6, 2017)

I’m 53. I shoot 60 lbs currently but will probably drop down to 50-55 over the winter if I shoot league.


----------



## DJW (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm 60 and shoot a Halon 32 at 68lbs.

I try to shoot a couple of dozen arrows every day or two.


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

62 years old and find 56 lbs seams to be my sweet spot for both hunting and 3d.


----------



## DandyRandy10 (Jan 12, 2010)

Shoot 55 pounds for practice and 3D and 60 pounds for hunting.


----------



## assybish (Oct 20, 2017)

40# @28" 44# OTF oly recurve ...64 years ancient !


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

Age 61 shoot 61.5lbs for 3D


----------



## aqua1957 (Oct 18, 2018)

I am 62 shooting a Bear Bow at 48 due to surgery in my elbow. I shoot indoor target


----------



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm 65 and shoot a Hoyt Turbohawk at 58 lbs. Thinking about upgrading that pretty soon. I generally start shooting in early summer and then through bow season. Don't really shoot over the winter. Shoulder still feels pretty good.


----------



## BWlongbow (Jan 28, 2011)

60 years old now and am blessed to be able to still pull my 58# Howard Hill longbow. I will probably move to a lighter bow in a few years.


----------



## Frankl03 (Apr 20, 2009)

64 years old, shoot LH, 29 inch draw at 63 lbs. Will turn it down to 60. Recently got a deal on a Mathews Z3. Just use my bow for hunting.


----------



## Marty123 (Mar 30, 2010)

58 and shoot 60-64 for 3D and 72# for hunting


----------



## gstan44 (Jun 6, 2014)

I am 70 yrs old and I only shoot bows between 40 and 50 lbs. To many of my friends have had shoulder injuries by to much weight and being out of shape. I figure at this weight I will able to shoot until I tip over. I try to shoot between 100 and 200 arrows per week.


----------



## vahylander (Dec 6, 2007)

56 years old. Shoot 55 pounds for indoors, 60 pounds for 3D and hunting.


----------



## ChuckHann (Feb 11, 2013)

65 yrs young. 
I shoot 70# off my Bear Attitude pretty easy. 
I'm shooting 56# off my Obsession FX6. 
I tried the Obsession at 70#. But the cams we're to radical to be able to shoot much.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Great thread.76 in April.Left handed with shoulder issues-in part I think from over bowing for 50+ years.I'm comfortable now with compounds only.Work up to 58-60 lbs for elk,54-55 lbs for deer.This year am experimenting a bit with arrow weight.If anything has confused me a bit.Shot 2 nice bucks and both complete pass throughs with 55 lb bow.One at 27 yds with 420 gr arrow(264 fps)and other with 499 gr arrow at 243 fps. Next bow will be a 50lb and hoping to max out at just over and hunt with it til can't hunt anymore.


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm 66 years old and now shoot my PSE Carbon Stealth at 71#. I shot 80# for about 20 years then went down to 70 around the year 2000. I shoot out at the Yuma Bowhunters range about 4 or 5 times per week. On my recurves and long bows I run between 40# for my target rig to 53 for my Border longbow. I was setting up and sighting in my wifes new Carbon Air 34 last week at 50#, man that was fun to shoot, that bow is solid and really quiet.

Mike


----------



## fiddler green (Apr 11, 2013)

So, as a follow-up to an earlier post (on this thread): I rebuilt one of my Conquest 4's and one of my Conquest 7's with 50 LBs limbs. That gave me one of each (C4 and C7) with 50 LBs limbs and one of each with 60 LBs limbs. My thought was that I'd shoot the 50's indoors and the 60's outdoors. Boy was I wrong! I shoot the 50's for both. The 60's spend most of their time hanging around in the garage. My hunting bows are all 60-65 LBs.

Bruce (67)


----------



## Ten Bum (Jan 9, 2019)

64 next month, 50 couple pounds of draw. Just back after 20 year hiatus. I'll take it up a bit as I get stronger...just to see.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

32#......


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

60 years old 70 pound draw. Feel good still. I hinted 80 pounds most my life and think I could still use it effectively and in fact still shoot my old 80 pound PSE bow. But I switched off 80 because it was a true twin cam and everything else was single cam then hybrid which feels like single cam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackfletch1 (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm 81 and shooting 40# with my Fedora recurve.


----------



## jpmiller (Jan 14, 2014)

61 years old. After open heart surgery dropped my E35 down to 50#. Left it there for 3D. Really like it at that #.


----------



## romany (May 22, 2010)

Im 74 and am comfortable shooting my longbows in the mid 40s all day long but hunt with mid 50s .


----------



## mpd (Jan 15, 2005)

56 and still happy at 50# for hunting. Shoot 35, 43, 46, also but just for practise so far.


----------



## demueller (Jan 15, 2019)

61 years old Pulling 60# Going to work up to 70#


----------



## dal1510 (Jun 30, 2016)

65 lbs


----------



## HONKER (Mar 4, 2005)

64 years old shooting 65 60 and 50lbs.


----------



## markie731 (Aug 29, 2018)

30 lbs barebow


----------



## PRH (Jan 25, 2015)

71 and shooting mainly 3D at 55#............the next new bow will probably have 50# limbs cranked down to the max.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

b-a-maniak said:


> 54# and going lower soon as I can


Down to 47ish now, much nicer. On the slow road to arrow spine and decent flight.


----------



## 92dawg (Mar 22, 2018)

60 lbs on my Evolve, feels like 50 lbs with those sweet cams and draw cycle...


----------



## Noel Kendall (May 28, 2003)

At my age I hunt at 55 lbs and shoot indoor spots at 45.


----------



## AlaskaXMan (May 19, 2015)

I just purchased new bows...went from 70 to 60...target bow 50


----------



## 350dryder (Jun 3, 2005)

I’m 61 and I’m shooting 60# but with a 33” draw I am seriously thinking of dropping it to 55#. It’s not like I don’t have enough speed to spare.


----------



## Dave 54 (Oct 5, 2009)

Age 64 hunting I still pull 57lbs, for targets 43 is plenty for 20 yds


----------



## driving99 (Jan 30, 2019)

28 pounds-Recurve bow. I am in the 50’s club.


----------



## bbreck701 (Feb 12, 2019)

I’m getting back into it after a couple of years of very limited shooting, work injury. I have the new/new to me bow bug real bad. With that in mind today I took a few shots with my 60lb bow then a few with the 70 pounder. Went back to the 60 for a few and then dialed it down to a shade over 50. At 50 pounds i shot like the old days. Lost track of shot count and time. It looks like I’m shopping for a hunting bow with 60lb limbs,my trusted companion the 70lb SBXT will retire in the tines of her best Elk mount and the 60 pounder will shoot at 50lbs until she can shoot no more. It’s a theory anyway


----------



## Lefty Danno (Feb 12, 2019)

62, 60lbs. Mathews Triax No Problem


----------



## glencf (Nov 16, 2016)

71 and shooting 53lb indoors 60lb for hunting.


----------



## Scuzzy51 (Dec 26, 2018)

68lbs


----------



## RUMMY (Dec 10, 2007)

Hat's off to you sir! May it always be so!


----------



## RUMMY (Dec 10, 2007)

blackfletch1 said:


> I'm 81 and shooting 40# with my Fedora recurve.


Again, Hat's off! Meant to reply to this post.


----------



## T-Hawk55 (Jul 5, 2013)

63 years and pulling 54 lbs


----------



## wmkimura (Apr 30, 2018)

20, yes that's right 20 and proud of it.


----------



## Butcher BBQ (Dec 31, 2016)

I pull 46 lbs.


----------



## pathfinder15 (Apr 14, 2015)

was pulling #68 who knows after the snow melts I may have to reduce it after the falls on the ice.


----------



## Bobuck68 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Keep on hunting*



Wasabe said:


> 60 years here and I am shooting 55-56 on my hunting bow and I am running 53 on my target bow. Just came back to shooting about 3-4 months ago ... currently these weights work but time will tell. If need be I'll drop my weight a bit.


70 years young, 50 years bow hunting. Started at 70 lbs down to 50 lbs now. What ever it takes to keep on hunting.


----------



## IA3D (Feb 15, 2019)

I am 51, but a disabled veteran. I am pulling 65 pounds.


----------



## mallen (Jan 28, 2019)

Just bought a 60 lb. bow and am shooting it maxed out. I used to have a 70 lb. turned down to about 63 lbs. So I'm pulling about the same, but the new bow is probably more efficient being maxed out.


----------



## JB8000 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm 51 myself. shoot target and 3D at 55ish my hunting bow is 68#


----------



## OLD ROPER (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm 77 and pull 50lbs.


----------



## Joe in Tennesee (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm just getting back into archery after 5 years. I just bought a 60# Hoyt Pro Defiant and we turned it down to 55# until I get used to shooting again. I'm 60 years old and don't want to overdo it


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

released1951 said:


> I'm 67 and shoot 62#, *I do shoot a lot, about 60 arrows a day*. I think a lot has to do with the bow. Some of the real aggressive cam bows, are a lot harder to pull.


You hit on a good point there. As long as you shoot regularly, you can keep your draw weight up. I can now say that working out in the gym regularly is NOT sufficient to keep your draw weight up if you don't shoot much. It is because your draw has as much to do with muscle memory as it does strength. You just can't build the same muscle memory in the gym as you can shooting your bow. You need BOTH the strength and the muscle memory. I'm not saying don't bother with the gym, I'm saying do both if you can.


----------



## LoneGreyWolf LA (Feb 9, 2019)

65 lbs for me


----------



## pullbang (Nov 17, 2016)

72 years of age, draw 47 pounds down from 51 with 75 percent let off. 300 round not a problem any more, shoulders fee good. Scores and hits count most. Enjoy your bow.


----------



## Fbird (Mar 24, 2017)

I’m 74 and shooting a Diamond Deploy at 28.5 and 43 lbs.


----------



## rbutcher (Jan 9, 2018)

I agree it's Got to be comfortable for you !!


----------



## Wolver5831 (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm 66 shooting 60 lbs


----------



## malthus101 (Nov 16, 2009)

24# lol---- hope I can get to #65 before I get too old lol


----------



## Barkerd6 (Dec 8, 2018)

52 years old pulling 60#


----------



## stickman48 (Nov 14, 2011)

55yrs at 65 lbs for me


----------



## whitetail lover (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm 52 years young, and Pulling 61lbs.


----------



## jb4249 (Feb 23, 2019)

Getting back into archery after several years. Shooting a Diamond Edge at 55# Enjoying it as much as ever. I'm 71


----------



## Justshootpaper (Jan 18, 2019)

OMG you blokes are just quite simply legends!!..
My bow arrived today. Ive purchased it via this place[Perform X set at 60lbs]. Ive come to archery from a relatively high level of target shooting. Im 52 and 6'2''. I have a physical job and consider myself to be still quite strong. Well...that was until I tried drawing the bow for more than 4 times!! Yes thats right..4 times!! Sh/t odear!.. How the heck do people shoot a full match beggars all belief! So my hat is tipped to all of you in the senior years who continue to shoot this crazy things at competition level!

Kind regards


----------



## Vaughn (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm 62 and pull around 55 lbs,
.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

I'm 63 with multiple injuries. But I'm pulling 30# recurve and doing fine.


----------



## refmec (May 27, 2016)

I am 60 shoot 53# indoor and out. Works fine for me with the new equipment don't need high poundage anymore.


----------



## wmkimura (Apr 30, 2018)

Just wondering if we're talking about pulling a compound or a stick bow?


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

Justshootpaper said:


> OMG you blokes are just quite simply legends!!..
> My bow arrived today. Ive purchased it via this place[Perform X set at 60lbs]. Ive come to archery from a relatively high level of target shooting. Im 52 and 6'2''. I have a physical job and consider myself to be still quite strong. Well...that was until I tried drawing the bow for more than 4 times!! Yes thats right..4 times!! Sh/t odear!.. How the heck do people shoot a full match beggars all belief! So my hat is tipped to all of you in the senior years who continue to shoot this crazy things at competition level!
> 
> Kind regards


Is it a compound or recurve you're talking about? I would think most of those posting here are shooting compound bows, and holding a fraction of that weight at full draw. 

I'm in the recurve bunch, and I'm holding 30lbs on the fingers. I don't hunt, so it doesn't take any more than that to shoot at typical tourney distances, although my outdoor bow is 36lb on the fingers


----------



## mks2629 (Apr 25, 2014)

hoyt Alphaburner set at 53#...minimum for 100yrd targets


----------



## wingmanbobone (Aug 9, 2016)

IAM 71 shooting Hoyt alpa elite at 60 lbs


----------



## Scott1974 (Feb 23, 2019)

44 years old. Started shooting August last year. Bowtech Carbon Icon 70# originally set at 57#. I have cranked it up to whatever the max is with the "comfort" module set up. I'm thinking about flipping the modules and seeing what it feels like maxed out.


----------



## AussieLongDraw (Nov 25, 2018)

Got my bow set @ 71.233 pounds @ 33" DL shooting a 32.5" FMJ and shes SWEET!!


----------



## wmkimura (Apr 30, 2018)

Mike Lawless said:


> Is it a compound or recurve you're talking about? I would think most of those posting here are shooting compound bows, and holding a fraction of that weight at full draw.
> 
> I'm in the recurve bunch, and I'm holding 30lbs on the fingers. I don't hunt, so it doesn't take any more than that to shoot at typical tourney distances, although my outdoor bow is 36lb on the fingers


Another recurve guy here. 69 years young and just moved up to 25#.


----------



## bshaver (Jan 15, 2008)

I want to shoot 50 pounds, maybe a tad lower,* but I can't find a bow that has a 50 pound peak draw weight.* So I am stuck with my aging PSE X-Force bows, both 60 pounders, and back the limb bolts out four turns.
Now I am a little supprised that in this forum, and in this thread, there are those macho wannabes. I shot 63 pounds max until age 68. Not that I couldn't draw more weight, but why. I am in for the long haul. I want to shoot for another 10 or 15 years. I don't want to keep lowering my draw weight every year. So I want to shoot 50 pounds or maybe a little less with the idea I probably will be able to shoot the same weight into my eighties, I am only 71 right now.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

At 65, shooting 61# with my Elite E35, and 55# with my Bob Lee recurve.


----------



## jimbo1955 (Apr 2, 2009)

I shoot indoor leagues, maybe 100 arrows on league and practice days. 43 lbs is fine for me and my Hoyt Alpha Elite. I have arthritis in my right shoulder and collar bone tips and much more starts to cause pain after a few days. I hunt whitetail deer at 56 lbs but I only shoot about 20 practice arrows a day for that.


----------



## rlawless (Feb 15, 2015)

58 years old, Compound bows, hunting I'm @ 60-62# and for 3D I'm @ 66-68# with the Evolve cam LL 75‰ let off. Shoulder surgery (rotator cuff, Bi-sept tendon tear and arthritis) last year and was able to get back into shape in time for 3D season. I can't imagine not being able not to shoot archery. 

Sent via Galaxy S8


----------



## Freedom15 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm 69 and shoot 55# for 3D and 48# for 900


----------



## SawFisch (Mar 2, 2014)

55 lbs.


----------



## softailcowboy1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hoyt carbon spyder 34 60 lbs 63 yrs


----------



## bobhoward (Feb 11, 2017)

55 for target and 62 for hunting and 3d


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Shooting my age 62#s apex 8, but it feels like a lot more!


----------



## PASPOTSHOOTER (Aug 5, 2014)

I am 65 and as far as weight goes you have to shoot what is comfortable to you. My target bows are set at 53 54 lbs my hunting set up a little more.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Turned 60 in November and see no reason to back off of 70 pounds. 

I did get back in the gym a couple weeks ago doing high reps and women weight and I can’t tell you how great this feels !!!

Didn’t notice any strength gain but I did feel some muscle endurance gain. 

Now after 23 years, I quit my old company and took up with a new one and the hours getting myself up to speed has taken me out of the gym. 

I will get back in. I was holding better on target  and just felt awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3drcher (Jan 8, 2016)

i'm 55 and shooting 58lbs, with the speed of the bows nowadays you don't need the high poundage. shoot whats comfortable to you. most of the time you can turn your bow up or down a few pounds to get what you want


----------



## Big 9 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm 72 and I shoot a 60 lb for whitetail and turkeys, tree stands and blinds, and a 65 lb for spot and stalk mule deer and antelope. Both are maxed out. I practice with the 65 so there's no surprises on the hunt.


----------



## Buckedt (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm 62 & was shooting 60# but had to back sown this year to 58#. Just can't pull back like I use to. I hate it but a part of getting older I guess


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

brownduck said:


> Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


I am 68 and just brought a C4 40Lb with 65% let-off. I feel the low let-off CAM is good for old folks as the surge is more easy to handle when let down.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Buckedt said:


> I'm 62 & was shooting 60# but had to back sown this year to 58#. Just can't pull back like I use to. I hate it but a part of getting older I guess


You can fight back against getting old by exercising muscles . 

I personally think  when we hit 50-60 years old, it’s a key time to try to maintain strength. When we get 70-80, that strength will be a blessing not just for pulling a bow string but for getting around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

Often, it’s not the poundage, it’s the cams. My old Hoyt Rampage XT cams are really hard to pull at the start which makes it tuff to pull.
I am thinking about the PSE Evolve this year as I have read is a pretty smoot bow.


----------



## DUKFVR (Jan 11, 2019)

58 here & shoot a 60# pull for hunting & 50# for practice.


----------



## CZMark (Feb 22, 2019)

At 60, I can still shoot 70#, but am more comfortable with a 60# bow.


----------



## Ksman62 (Dec 14, 2016)

64 here shooting 58lb for 3D, 55lb for target


----------



## Rangle (Mar 11, 2018)

57, shooting a Diamond Prism @50lbs. While I did a little shooting when I was younger, I've really only been into Archery again for a little over a year.


----------



## Arcus Venator (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm 58 and currently shooting a Hoyt Nitrum at 60 lbs.


----------



## kootenaycarver (Feb 4, 2014)

69 yrs. shooting 53#. After stroke 5 years ago and total shoulder replacement 4 years ago. Has been a long process getting back.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

I am 76 years old and I am shooting a 50 lb Mathews HTR Maxed out so it is probably about 53 or 54 lbs. I shoot this bow for everything including 3D. Works great, love it. Tom


----------



## EricRogers (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm 26 and shooting 71lbs on my RX-3, and my girlfreind is shooting around 50lbs, She hopes to be pulling 60 in September.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

EricRogers said:


> I'm 26 and shooting 71lbs on my RX-3, and my girlfreind is shooting around 50lbs, She hopes to be pulling 60 in September.


Eric,

26 must make you a senior in college, or maybe you just feel old. We should have called this forum the old folks home.


----------



## EricRogers (Mar 29, 2019)

Haha I do feel old, but I didn't realize this was for the more "Experienced" guys so that's my bad.

Everyone is doing better than my Dad though, who traded in his compound and re curve for a crossbow! 
---Totally kidding btw, I'm just super glad he gets out in the woods still and we can enjoy time together there.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Flinging about 210 arrows a week but am going from 38# down to 36#, time to change and it is not a macho contest any more for me it is survival. Love flinging arrows so lower wt is what will make it possible. I shoot barebow so targets are are generally 30 yd or less. Well I am working on 40 and 50yd as well but will do it with lighter bows. Life is what it is.


----------



## Semperfisurveyo (Feb 24, 2019)

Will be 50 this year...mostly shoot longbows and shoot 50-55# daily. 

Have a few 30-40# for form work occasionally and when the Missus shoots with me.


----------



## Hawkeye1952 (Jul 24, 2013)

52 for target and hunting! 66 years old


----------



## smokymojo (May 23, 2012)

60#, 80% Let Off, PSE Response


----------



## rride007 (Jan 19, 2017)

Never been a fan of shooting heavy draw weights, just extra wear and tear on the shoulder. But having a 31inch draw, I never need to pull more than 60 lbs to get satisfactory speed.


----------



## Stringwalker60 (Apr 15, 2018)

58 and pulling 60#


----------



## pajaro (Jun 10, 2017)

I like 48# to 52# draw weight. Just because I can draw more doesn't mean I should. I shoot often and I shoot a lot of arrows.


----------



## bowfisherman56 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am a little older than that but starting to go with lower pounds for more control and better consistency. I shoot about 47 pounds and can shoot longer and more confident than the young bucks pulling 70 pounds. Shoot what is comfortable for you. You can always go up.


----------



## 1963Deerhunter (Jan 31, 2017)

I SHOOT 60 here and 56 years old. I shoot 4-5 days a week.


----------



## 1963Deerhunter (Jan 31, 2017)

I shoot 60 and 55 yrs old


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm 50 and have shot 60# bows for the last few years. But moved to 50 pound bows 2 years ago and if I need to drop down more I will so I can keep shooting. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## shortman80 (Aug 13, 2016)

83 shooting 45 lbs.


----------



## kootenaycarver (Feb 4, 2014)

69 Yrs and pulling 54 lbs. after total shoulder replacement 3 yr ago


----------



## Mitox (Apr 21, 2019)

I ‘m 63 and pull 56#


----------



## Pretzel (Dec 12, 2008)

59 and pulling 57#


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

I'm in my 50's.

Went from a peak of 80 pounds (felt it unnecessary) years ago, to settling in at about 72 pounds for a long time.

Now, after two torn rotator cuffs (both shoulders), 50 pounds was hurting, so I just made a deal yesterday on a 40 pounder. I'm hoping that's do-able, and that with some work, I can build back up to somewhere in the mid-50 pound range. I'll be happy with that.

Heavy draw weights are not friendly to damaged shoulders.


----------



## Pyme (May 6, 2015)

woof156 said:


> ...time to change and it is not a macho contest any more for me it is survival. Love flinging arrows so lower wt is what will make it possible....





rride007 said:


> Never been a fan of shooting heavy draw weights, just extra wear and tear on the shoulder.





pajaro said:


> Just because I can draw more doesn't mean I should.





bowfisherman56 said:


> ...starting to go with lower pounds for more control and better consistency. I shoot about 47 pounds and can shoot longer and more confident than the young bucks pulling 70 pounds. Shoot what is comfortable for you.





shooter6687 said:


> ... and if I need to drop down more I will so I can keep shooting.


I didn't run through the entire post, just the last page, but these are all wise words.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

60 years old and drawing 70 pounds on my Hoyt’s and Obsession.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudlee (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm Way light at 15#.


----------



## WECoyote (Apr 17, 2019)

just started shooting after 30+ year hyatus and am right at 50 Lbs. / 28" draw currently. once I get these muscles working the bow a bit better I would like to up the draw weight a bit. My bow (Mathews Mission Hype) can go up to 70 Lbs.


----------



## Thomas Campbell (Apr 3, 2019)

I shoot a Hoyt Podium at 56 #with spiral cams I am 72 yrs old or will be in August. That weight works fine for me I shoot a couple of hours everyday.


----------



## akbowhntr (Jun 4, 2011)

60#


----------



## ridgerunnerdoc (Aug 26, 2011)

64# and I’ll celebrate 63 this year.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

As we age, in most cases we need to drop our draw weight (not always). Personally, I'm fortunate to have no problems shooting 70#s even on a field round (112 arrows). BUT, I don't need to. Paper or 3-Ds do not require it.  Hunting, today, with our Compounds, it's not necessary either on almost anything we will hunt. I feel ANY 40-50# compound will do a fine job on Whitetails (what most hunt). It's still the operator placing the arrow in the right spot. When I had ONE bow for targets & hunting I used a 75% let off 60#s. I killed my largest sized animal with it (A Cow Buffalo). 42 yds, Double lung, complete pass thru (arrow was nearly 20 yds past stuck in the ground). I also managed a 2nd place in NFAA National field (nearly 500 arrows in 5 days) & again in NFAA Target Nationals (150 arrows in 2 days). Now owning 3 Darton Compounds, I use 45#s for outdoor targets & 75% let off, 50#s for indoor only & 50#s because I use big ol 2712s & hunting I'm at 60#s. I like to shoot sitting down & 60#s is easy for me to draw that way. Woud I shoot less for hunting? Sure, If I needed to. In the days b/4 compounds I killed Deer with recurves of 40 & 45#s. I shot a Bear & Elk with 53# recurves. I have a LONGBOW now for targets & hunting & it is 50#s. I have no worries it is sufficient for anything I intend to hunt in the future. So, I think it's not how much we pull but what weight is sufficient to do what we want with our personal capabilities. We, being older have the advances made in archery to be thankful for. It has allowed many of us to continue to enjoy archery/bowhunting. Health is the deterrent & takes it's toll on us differently as we age. I'm 77 & see many, years younger in a lot worse shape (I am truly blessed). So, if it's just targets, make it easy on your body & if your hunting, use what is comfortable & one you can place that arrow where it's needed. As seniors, we have reached a category many never achieve.


----------



## evan711 (Dec 26, 2016)

Im shooting 65# for my hunting setup


----------



## tikaldah2000 (Apr 12, 2008)

Shooting 63 because I'm too lazy to change my sight tape. Really odd because I have the software to make a new one.


----------



## Buckjump (Nov 27, 2018)

57 years and can still easily pull over 70# but I'll be movin down cause 70# really isn't needed with these new bows!


----------



## colegrp (Feb 26, 2015)

Soon to turn 70, and have my bows at 54lbs.


----------



## cwmoss (May 17, 2019)

I am 66 and will most likely be at around 40lbs, don't know for sure yet as I have been out of the game for over 30 years.


----------



## Geechee (Sep 15, 2015)

67 shooting 62#. Blew out shoulder 20 years ago and had to learn to shoot right handed. First sign of trouble I will back off of weight since I'm on my last limb.


----------



## GDCrain (Jun 24, 2016)

67 years young
27 1/2 " draw 57# Hoyt Double XL


----------



## hoyt52 (Jan 21, 2007)

64 years young 60# bow set at 56# working my way back up..


----------



## Posterboy0923 (May 19, 2019)

Have primarily been a gun hunter over the past 20 years. Have bow hunted in the past and am now thinking more seriously about bow hunting. I’m 65 (but that’s just a number, isn’t it?) and have a Matthews Solo Cam LX set at 58 lbs. But the big question is whether I want to switch to a crossbow. Something to think about this off season.


----------



## Kahuna. (Jan 8, 2019)

69 dude.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

71# is what my Triax measures

Sent from my SM-G973U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## SP Jetdriver (Jan 25, 2019)

About to turn 58. Shooting a Vertix for hunting set at 27 and 65 lb mods. 3D bow is 27 and 60lbs.


----------



## rockurob (Feb 1, 2019)

#weight depends on the bow, some are more forgiving on draw weight than others
shoot what is comfortable and accurate,
but there is so many variables on this, pending on the stature and 
current health of the shooter, any injuries, and so forth
and unfortunately as we age, muscle mass and strength will decease...
but if we shoot two -three times a week: just like working out/exercising
we should be able to maintain and lose little


----------



## GLC1911 (Mar 13, 2018)

69 yo and just ordered a 50# Realm X and will set it at max.


----------



## 264co (Sep 8, 2014)

68#. I've had three shoulder surgeries but still feel pretty good.


----------



## bluewinged46er (Feb 28, 2017)

Posterboy0923 said:


> Have primarily been a gun hunter over the past 20 years. Have bow hunted in the past and am now thinking more seriously about bow hunting. I’m 65 (but that’s just a number, isn’t it?) and have a Matthews Solo Cam LX set at 58 lbs. But the big question is whether I want to switch to a crossbow. Something to think about this off season.


I will likely go directly to the xBow when I am done with the recurve. I figure that will keep me in the game into my 80's maybe beyond.


----------



## Stitch999 (Jun 3, 2019)

My 63 yo dad currently shoots a 55 pound compound. So proud of my old man!


----------



## jflytime (Jan 25, 2017)

70lbs


----------



## flpickrel (Jul 12, 2015)

75 years old can only pull50 -52


----------



## Rodh88 (May 7, 2019)

Wow. I’m outa shape. Mid 50’s shooting mid 50’s.


----------



## wtaildeer (Dec 19, 2013)

71 lbs. 43yo. Lift heavy weights too. Don’t need it to punch through little GA deer though.


----------



## bluewinged46er (Feb 28, 2017)

45# @ 60yo. Only thing holding me back is the arthritis in the bow arm shoulder. Ortho says total shoulder replacement in 2-3 years.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello I am a 68 year old retired diesel mechanic. I have shot aechery since the mid 70"s . I used to shoot 70 lps. I now shoot 50 to 55 lbs. With bows today 50 is plenty. Shoot what is comfortable to you.


----------



## ShastaRN (Apr 23, 2017)

55# on Mathews Halon


----------



## stirlababamba (Nov 9, 2014)

#59 Hoyt Vantage Elite Plus


----------



## lehmbeezy (May 26, 2019)

keep it up men


----------



## choppertime (Jun 18, 2019)

64 yo had esopahajectemy done Sept lost 50lbs....holding at 130 for now, bought a diamond edge sb1..started out at 28lb draw now I'm at 39lb draw goal is 50lb..I'm getting there!


----------



## kayak (Jun 20, 2019)

Much depends on strength and genetics. I’m 65, and have several longbows and recurves ranging from 33 to 55#. My most used bow is a 42# Howard Hill longbow, but I’m thinking of getting a target bow of around 30-35#.


----------



## chinewalk (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm 63 (for two more months) and shoot 30-60 arrows a day depending on how bad my two jobs have beat me into the dirt that day. My hunting bow is set at 53# and my target bow is 50#.


----------



## uber_goober (Dec 20, 2009)

I dropped down from 70# to 60 a few years ago. At 62 years old and after a spinal fusion, it’s just a little more comfortable.


----------



## GGeiger82 (Jul 14, 2018)

50#RPM360. Fastest bow I've owned.


----------



## Daniel&Deborah (May 29, 2018)

rein 6 @ 66 lbs for hunting grim reaper arrows with the slick trick 125 grain broad heads 458 gr arrows great combo. HOYT Prevail 50lb for target shooting victory vaps work well.


----------



## Daniel&Deborah (May 29, 2018)

rein 6 @ 66 lbs for hunting grim reaper arrows with the slick trick 125 grain broad heads 458 gr arrows great combo. HOYT Prevail 50lb for target shooting victory vaps work well. I am 64 and less than two years before I retire and the wife and I will be going to alot more 3D shoots.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Had a pretty bad mountain bike crash in my 30’s that blew out my right shoulder and tore my left bicep. Now at 58 I have decided that 55# is safe, comfortable,and allows me to shoot over 100 arrows 3or4 times a week from my compound


----------



## Kevt2104 (Jun 30, 2019)

Shooting 60 lbs now


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

71 yrs., 45 @ 31, recurve.


----------



## Deaddeerdown (Jul 14, 2019)

50# for me is good and it have to have let off.


----------



## Eurostadt (Jul 10, 2016)

68 years., 45 lbs using APA Mamba 32 TF.


----------



## GDCrain (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm 67 and hunt at 62#


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

65 years young and hunt with 62lbs


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2017)

70 years walking the forests, 55 lb. draw weight.......we all know by now that it's placement...


----------



## glennt1948 (Oct 30, 2016)

71 years old

42# indoor and 3D and Field Mathews Chill X and Hoyt Prevail

50# hunting bow Expedition Accentrix 6


----------



## dawgtrainer (Nov 27, 2008)

55# for hunting and 3D


----------



## vinmang (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm 68, shooting a Bowtech Prodigy with 50# limbs, set at 51lb. Plenty for Deer and most of the time I get pass-thrus.


----------



## RandyW1960 (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm 59 yo and I shoot 54# on my Obsession Turmoil RZ with a 430gn GT Pierce Platinum arrow for hunting. I shoot 50# on my Obsession Phoenix XL with a 310gn GT Series 22 arrow for 3D and indoor spots. I'm happy with the speeds and performance of both set ups.


----------



## k8dfi (Apr 30, 2017)

I like shooting around 42-43 pounds for 20 yard indoor target


----------



## psicoo (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm 68, 55#.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I'm 63 shooting 68# hunting and 50# for the 900 round / Indoor


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

60# on my RX1 68 # on my SR6 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## day951 (May 31, 2013)

I’m 66, triax at 63lb. I’ve been blessed with good shoulders and good health in general. Try to shoot at least a dozen arrows every day. I’m sure that really helps


----------



## Wilvon (Dec 30, 2015)

I shoot 60 lbs. Routine practice and consistent form help reduce injury, although you never know about distractions!


----------



## NOLTO7 (Aug 13, 2019)

67 years old puling 55# for hunting and 3D.


----------



## bowmansb1 (Mar 18, 2019)

60# on my Elite Ritual 35


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Half a turn down from 70# on a z7 extreme, really starting to love that bow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinmang (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm 68 and shooting 51lbs out of my Bowtech Prodigy. Still get pass thru's most of the time, but alot easier to draw.


----------



## bp4ester (Apr 29, 2019)

Keep the arrow flight true and shoot what feels good! Good luck


----------



## PAULORMIKE (Aug 22, 2019)

31 pounds. Barebow. Gets me on target at 50 meters.


----------



## Abbyrigional (Jul 14, 2019)

I’m 58 years and, after a car accident 7 or 8 years ago and couldn’t hit a dart board with a dart, I’m drawing 68# longbow n 58# Bear Escape but getting stronger every day! Never give up! Cheers!


----------



## Normoan (Jun 13, 2019)

40#. because I couldn't draw my 55#. I'm 70 yrs old and haven't shot for 30 years, archery muscles seem to think they're retired, have rheumatoid arthritis, can't go to the bathroom when I want to and can't trust a fart but I'm not giving up. The wife says I'm stubborn but she's been telling me that for 50 years.


----------



## NativeAz (Aug 19, 2019)

Barebow....35#

Just started a few months ago.

I shoot indoor at 18 meters currently.


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm 67 & dropped one Drenalin LD down to 40 to 50lb. limbs, plus one inch less draw length for those cold days and/or more physical drain. The other two Drenalin LDs I own are at 50 to 60 lbs backed down to 50 & 51lbs. Even feeling in good shape for my age, I would rather play it safe. Now the eyesight, guess a better sight with a 2X to 4X lense is in order.


----------



## rykel1116 (Jun 15, 2012)

62 yrs old...pulling 55 lbs for last couple yrs..had rotator cuff surgery in jan..slowly getting back to [email protected] 45 lbs now trying to get to 50 by mid oct..gonna sell my 60 lb bows and stay with the 50 lb limbs.
shoulder can't handle more than that I'm afraid? and with these new bows 50 should be fine?


----------



## Robert0711 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am 76 years old. For the last several years I have been shooting a 40 - 50 lb podium x set at 48 lbs. During the indoor season I shoot 500 plus arrows a week. Last spring I decided to switch to barebow recurve and am shooting a hoyt formula with 30# limbs. My draw length is 29 - 30 inches. This seems to be all the poundage I can comfortably shoot with.


----------



## Myersc91 (Jul 21, 2018)

I’m 46 and soot 67 pounds out of my Triax. However, when a 50-60 lb Triax comes in my shop, I’m trading for it.


----------



## edmackey (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm 76 and just started this new hobby. Bought a diamond SB-1 and learning how to use it....along with all aspects of archery.... Great Bow and my 16 year old granddaughter has found it fun and challenging. I had to make a change for her drawlength and lower the poundage a bit...but we are ready to crank it up again. We got it at Dicks sporting goods and the guy said it was 25 lbs...very easy to draw. I cranked it up but have no clue as to what it actually is. Also...I'm looking for recommendations on what my next bow should be. This one will be going to my granddaughter. We dont hunt...just have a nice target range in our back yard....acres and acres of woods.


----------



## Doug036 (Oct 6, 2013)

shooting #65


----------



## ktrudeau42 (Jul 28, 2019)

Im at 60 pounds right now


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll be 69 in December. My Conquest is about 53 lbs. I'll be shooting my Switchback at 60 lbs this season. The Switchy gains 2-1/2 lbs with a turn on both limbs. When I practice with it, I'll take 6 - 12 shots with it at 60 lbs and then crank it down once or twice so I'm drawing 65 lbs and I'll take 30 to 40 shots at that weight and then go back to 60 lbs. I'm still bouncing back from an accident and last year at this time, 50 lbs was a challenge.


----------



## edmackey (Aug 21, 2019)

The diamond sb-1 is fully adjustable...but I have no clue as to what the draw weight is. I got it at Dicks sporting goods and now that I have it tuned for me, I'll take it back there and get them to test it for me. Nice bow....easier than I expected. Just family target shooting.


----------



## Kevt2104 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mine is set for 59# at that weight i can easily draw sitting down if one sneaks up on me.that draw weight is plenty for any critters that live in the south


----------



## bates$hreve (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't give up! Stay stubborn and make those muscles regret going into early retirement.


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

58 in December and regretting racing motorcycles in my youth. Just bought a Hoyt Pro Force FX with 40# limbs for next years 3D ( known 40 ) Working through a recent collarbone injury with the bow set at 40, hopefully by January installing a set of 50# limbs. Seems to get longer and longer to recover from my foolishness.


----------



## 3DTOYOTA (Sep 14, 2019)

58 yrs old. 60 3D, 68 hunting


----------



## NTXBowhunter (Dec 1, 2018)

*How many pounds are ya'll pulling?*



bowtechky said:


> I’m 64, I bowhunt and shoot 3D with 55-56# bows. I shoot indoor and 900 rounds with a50# bow. But shoot what’s comfortable to you.


I'm 61 and one year out rehabbing a torn rotator cuff. I'm shooting 45 pounds using a Diamond Edge SB-1. Prior to my injury a was shooting 75 pounds using my old PSE Nova. My goal is to get to 60 pounds with the SB-1.


----------



## Thomas Campbell (Apr 3, 2019)

I am 72 and I shoot 56 to 57pounds for both indoor and out door


----------



## muleman027 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm 57 with both rotor cuffs tore and shooting a darton maverick at 52 to 55 lbs,I shoot about 10 arrows a day and that's it,pulling back isn't the issue(as long as I shoot 10 to 20 arrows)it's the letting down absolutely fricken kills me


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

brownduck said:


> Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


I was able to shoot 70lb to about 60 years old. At 60, recognizing all the advancements in new equipment, I dropped to to 60lbs. It was down hill from there. Slight tear in my bicept tendon and same in the rotator so I bought a 50 lb bow. I have never been able to draw it.
I ended up going to the dreaded crossbow. It keeps me in the woods and really is still a challenge to shoot off hand accurately. I only killed one deer with it so far but hoping for more this season.:wink:


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

I will be 68 in February. I have three Mathews Drenalin LD's, #1, 40 -50 ( set at 50 lbs.) 30" draw, #2, 50 -60 ( set at 50 lbs.) 31' draw & #3, 50-60 ( set at 51 lbs.) 31" draw. I shoot Gold Tip XT 300 spine & Gold Tip Cut Down 340 spine. I'm just recently switching from Scott hand held caliper release to thumb releases., finding the change challenging, but rewarding in accuracy. Us old folks need to stick together.


----------



## Gronks (Aug 20, 2013)

62 pounds , gonna go lower


----------



## Timothy42 (Sep 3, 2018)

60 here


----------



## gemihur (Jan 23, 2009)

I am 62 years young
50# on my recurve
60# on my compound
Only when it's real cold does the weight seem heavy.


----------



## Michael41441 (Sep 7, 2019)

I’m 78 and am pulling 47lbs.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm 61 and have backed my 'comfort zone' down to 45#.
I bought a beautiful '69 HC-300 Tamerlane a few years back for target shooting and am finding the 35# draw very nice these days for extended shoots.


----------



## Joe N (Sep 9, 2019)

I am 55 and 70# for 3d and hunting


----------



## edmackey (Aug 21, 2019)

76 and have been shooting since july 4th ...this year. Bought a diamond sb1 and a mission switch. Diamond is 28# and the switch is 30#. Just backyard target shooting...and the switch is 27 dl the sb1 is 25, so I only shoot the switch.... granddaugher uses the sb1. Love them both but have nothing to compare them to. I'm right handed and my right shoulder and neck are sore, I'm sure from this new hobby. I now shoot only about 30 arrows every other day...hoping to get the muscles in shape and able to up the draw weight soon....enjoying this new chapter...


----------



## dennisg6633 (Oct 18, 2009)

70 years old 60 lbs seems like all I need to handle.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Shooting 44#s from shoulder surgery March 1st. Really liking it. Broadheads behave very nicely. 
Not sure what the future holds but shooting for low 50's for next season


----------



## 3drcher (Jan 8, 2016)

hunting at 55 lbs. and indoor at 50 lbs. todays bow speed lets us older guys turnem down. thats nice for me.


----------



## steelerzzz (Nov 25, 2006)

63 years old....shooting 60lbs but probably will switch to 55


----------



## Carverscout (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm just getting ready to turn 69 and currently pulling 58lbs on a PSE "Preform X I dropped down to 48 for a while due to cracking a collarbone last winter, but enjoy a little bit more weight, and it seems to tune a bit better for me. I only shoot target.


----------



## brushhawg53 (Sep 4, 2010)

65lbs on an elite E35. Real nice pull and about 95% let off.


----------



## RJT68 (Nov 8, 2017)

71 years young shootIng 45lbs with my recurve for 3D. 52 lbs with my compound for hunting.


----------



## TJ Dutch (Dec 6, 2012)

60 on my verix and 50 on my recurve.


----------



## dblhauler (Mar 5, 2019)

I am 76 years old, and started shooting traditional in February this year. Shooting a Galaxy Sage Elite recurve take down at 35 pounds. Arrows are Gold Tip Warriors at 30" with feather fletching and 125 gr screw in tips. Draw length is 27 7/8". Arrow Spine 600. I am amazed that some of you seniors are shooting bows in excess of 40 pounds. I have a 40# longbow I shoot occasionally, that I struggle to hold at fully draw for any length of time.


----------



## rsay1 (Oct 7, 2006)

im 71 and have been shooting about 55#on my compound bows with good results and not much pain if I am consistent in shooting often.


----------



## Oldemann (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm 65 and indoor bow is set at 51#, for 3D bow 55#...... bigger question is how many pounds are you holding?? I'm at 17-19#'s


----------



## dblhauler (Mar 5, 2019)

Okay, so am I to assume that most of these high draw weight bows are actually compounds??


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

They need to have a category that combines Senior and disabled archers! LOL I'm only pulling 45lbs. @27" at the moment. Got 5 herniated discs, both elbows are ravaged by osteoarthritis, and I'm getting total hip replacement on 12/11/19. I'm pretty much done shooting compounds with any sort of consistency, but I just can't give them up. Crossbow's just aren't my cup of tea.
Using the rip shot release because I just can't bend my arm closed enought to anchor to my face. Nuts and Bolts would have a field day with me. LOL oh yeah, I'm only 57.


----------



## PCM (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm 65, and shoot an Obsession Lethal Force II at 60# 27" draw. It is a tough pull, but is getting better. I played off several years after I bought it. You can only back off 2 turns and an Obsession or the limbs blow. I have the Goat Tuff release called the Extender. You can increase draw length up to 3". When I first bought it I shot it at the 29" using the same anchor location. But I started developing target panic and punching the trigger, so I bought a Back Tension Release and your draw length needs to be correct for that. Correct for me is 27, and that messes up the let off and draw poundage. It's set at 60 but feels like 70.


----------



## NC mark (Nov 17, 2019)

Recurve or compound?
I'm shooting an Olympic recurve holding 25# at full draw.
I just came back to archery after a 35yr absence, 66yrs old, major lower lumbar surgery


----------



## TB60 (Mar 15, 2019)

I am 63 years old Bowtech fanatic 51livres field and Fita


----------



## Charlievet (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm almost 70 and can't draw 60# after 14 years off from drawing 70#. Have successfully shot a friend's bow at 51# and am looking for a 60# bow.


----------



## misssoandso (Jan 13, 2015)

42 lb at fingers. 29 in draw. Olympic Recurve.


----------



## btplus (Aug 20, 2006)

Just starting the last few months. Shooting recurve bare bow style. 28 inch draw 
and pulling 26 lb. The recurve shooters here almost all share the same opinion 
about a light draw weight. It does help a great lot to be able to handle
your rig with out excess draw weight and work on form.


----------



## PCM (Nov 24, 2019)

Yep. I attempted to shoot a 65# recurve once. Didn't work out very well :embara:


----------



## WickedRidge400 (Nov 13, 2019)

Just purchased a new Bowtech Realm based on recommendations from archers here on AT after posting a question regarding easy draw and tolerable draw weight. I ended up with the Bowtech set on comfort setting in the cams and at 56# draw weight. Just took the bow home yesterday from the pro shop after tuning it to my shooting and arranging the peep sight to my eye. This bow is an absolute pleasure to shoot and I managed a dozen shots yesterday without a problem or pain. Now I can shoot with my son, my friends and can keep bow hunting!!!


----------



## dw1411 (Dec 4, 2019)

60lbs now getting ready to drop to 50lbs. I am only 55 but have a bad shoulder.


----------



## Harronek (Oct 20, 2019)

50 years old and have just picked a Bow for the first time 2 months ago .
Went into the Archery store thinking I was going to buy a 70 pound Bow because that’s what everyone on the internet uses .
Walked out of the store with a Mathews Traverse 60 pound Bow backed off to 53 pounds .
My mission is to learn without injury or bad habits, and 53 pounds is where I’m honestly at at this point of my journey.
I will gradually crank the poundage up over time , but I’m in no hurry at the moment.
In the short time I’ve been shooting a Bow it is very interesting to watch others draw their Bow and even in my limited experience it is obvious that they are over Bowed and cant draw it back without using very bad form and exaggerated movements.


----------



## AKRON (Jan 19, 2005)

61 lbs with a Mathews Halon. I try to shoot 4 times per week.


----------



## k8dfi (Apr 30, 2017)

brownduck said:


> Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


Im 62, been out of archery for almost 40 years. Back then I shot about 42 pounds at 50% let off. The bow I have now will be set somewhere between 46-52 pounds with 80% let off. So getting past the hump I will be holding somewhere around 10-12 pounds compared to 21 pounds in the past. Since I have not even shot this bow, I have no idea how it is going to feel holding such a light poundage.


----------



## donhoffman (May 17, 2013)

I’m 67 and I hunt with a 47# Black Widow recurve. I shoot 3d with 40# ilf rig.


----------



## espotts (Nov 14, 2019)

65lb


----------



## bakin7005 (Dec 9, 2019)

58

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## K.Green (Sep 12, 2018)

54lb


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

56 lbs 53 years old. I can do 60 lbs, but it is not easy or enjoyable.


----------



## VinceY (Dec 5, 2018)

72lbs and 48 years old


----------



## TASmith (Mar 10, 2019)

I'm 61 and shoot 40-43 on my recurves and longbows, for hunting and target.


----------



## AZtourist (Nov 16, 2010)

Hoyt Defiant and set at 68#


----------



## ILOutdoorsman (Dec 21, 2019)

Mathews TRX36 at #54 indoor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kman802 (Nov 12, 2011)

65 years 60# for hunting 54# for indoor spots


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

75#


----------



## jtalexander (Oct 14, 2019)

I am currently shooting 70 on the compound and around 52 on the recurve


----------



## muleman027 (Aug 24, 2015)

struggling to get back 45lbs with these jacked up shoulders


----------



## poosu (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm a 76 year old newbie and learned early that 55# is way to high for me. Bought a Diamond SB-1 with a boat load of adjustment and am at 32# holding 8. I'm a tennis player and protecting my shoulder. Talking to guys at the club I don't see any reason for heavier weight. They suggest lighter arrows. There is no hunting in my future.


----------



## poosu (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm a 76 year old newbie and learned early that 55# is way to high for me. Bought a Diamond SB-1 which has a boat load of adjustment and am at 32# holding 8. I'm a tennis player and protecting my shoulder. Talking to guys at the club I don't see a strong reason for heavier weight. They suggest lighter arrows. There is no hunting in my future.


----------



## reeltime (Jan 20, 2011)

Will be 70 in May. Shoot a Bowteck Destroyer 340 set to 60 lbs. with a HHA single pin . Shoot an average of 30 -45 arrows , five days out of the week. (Depending on winter weather) Really enjoy shooting and already looking forward to next hunting season.


----------



## pmanning (Jan 3, 2020)

Poundage doesn't matter. I'd rather have a slow hit, than a fast miss.


----------



## secdawgs00 (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m only 51 but with these ailing shoulders I’ve already gone to 60lb limbs and I’m shooting at 53 with much better success.


----------



## 1775 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm 62 shooting a #55 lb Matthews VXR. I took a doe a few weeks ago and punched a Grim Reaper through square through a rib and out the other side at 19 yds. My last bow was a 60-70lb Destroyer 340. My shoulders were killing me. I do miss the speed a little when practicing out past 30 yds.


----------



## SDb0huntr (Nov 8, 2017)

65 yrs 55 indoor ,,, 66 hunting. probably should go lower. shoulders starting to stiffen


----------



## smez (Nov 29, 2004)

55 this year. No telling what next season. Might have to buy me a girls bow next year.


----------



## BrazBowNinja (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm 60 and have been pulling 60# for the last few years.
I just (probably) bought my last new compound bow, and will lower the poundage some when I need to, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## choppertime (Jun 18, 2019)

Whatever feels comfortable to you is the best answer,.....just cause Joe blow can still pull 65-70 doesn't mean your going to feel comfortable pulling that much....I'm 64 had surgery for esophageal cancer they removed 3/4 of my stomach and esophagus.....I had to start from the beginning bought a diamond sb1 started at 30 lbs now I'm at 45...goal is 50.....I haven't shot a deer this year but my glendel target sure is dead alot from my 1 treestand 20yards away....got 2 more weeks left here in ohio....I'm limiting myself to 25 yards if the moment arises....I just enjoy being in the outdoors...so goodluck and enjoy cause life is way to short not to enjoy it!


----------



## rkbroyl (Oct 1, 2016)

I’m 61 pulling 56#...


----------



## mklein (Jun 10, 2012)

Am 64 and started at 56....shoot 36 lbs though get tired after 60 arrows or so...I shoot a recurve


----------



## Giantdefy (Jan 26, 2020)

51 pulling 50#


----------



## Stiff Shaft (Apr 6, 2009)

Eighty4 on the floor, 36 in the crib, no tellin what we shooting in the back.


----------



## herbie182 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am 68 and have a Diamond Rock, 60 pound max bow. I have been out of the shooting cycle for some time and took it out recently. Was able to put about 5 arrows through the bow, and then the shoulder decided it didn't want to cooperate. Will try to bring it down to 50 and start from there.


----------



## rkbroyl (Oct 1, 2016)

I’m 61. Decided to switch from a crossbow back to a compound last fall after healing my shoulder & losing 110 lbs. wound up buying a Halon 32 7 @ 60 lbs. pulling around 55 lbs now. Looks like it might have to stay there for now.


----------



## dave insan (Mar 31, 2014)

64 pull 52 lbs.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

65, still doing 62 lbs on a fairly aggressive pulling bow (Elite Impulse 31).
But I did snag a set of 50 lb limbs for when it's time to change.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

60 lbs. have always shot that.


----------



## daveparr (Mar 10, 2006)

45 to 50s trad bows, low 60s compound. Shot this old AZ bull with a 60 lb Hoyt Carbon Spyder 2 days after my 73rd birthday last September. 420 grain carbon arrow with a 75 grain 3 blade Muzzy. Pass through - went 60 yards to expire.


----------



## Ramrod (Jun 19, 2003)

I’m 55 pulling 51#. Have surgeries on both shoulders has left me without the strength to get much back. I’d like to end up around 55# if I can get there. This is my first vertical in a decade. It’s both fun and frustrating starting over.


----------



## shortman80 (Aug 13, 2016)

I am 84 shooting 50 lbs. for 3D.


----------



## nightvision (Aug 30, 2011)

I’m 51 and I typically shoot in the mid 50s. It’s very enjoyable and kills deer.


----------



## boman49 (Jul 3, 2009)

brownduck said:


> Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


Soon to be 70 +years old & shooting 59 lbs. at 28” draw.


----------



## Billfer (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm 59 and just getting back into archery. i'll pull 70 lbs. once. I'll shoot 55 lbs. for and hour.


----------



## Danewton2 (Jan 11, 2020)

I am 73 and just got back into this about 3 months ago. I went to my local bow shop and was attracted to a 2018 Bowtech Realm. It was now on sale. It had a 70 lb pull. We took it into the shooting range, I put an arrow in it, raised it up, and couldn’t budge it. The bow guy was watching me closely, so to prove I was every bit the man I always was, I pulled really hard! Couldn’t budge it! 
He backed it down as far as it would go, 10 lbs or so. In the meantime, I asked him what they had that was less pull. He said they were all 70, except for a ladies bow! They had quite a supply of bows, all 70! Didn’t do much for my ego! I said, “Maybe I need a ladies bow!”, jokingly. 
My right shoulder hurt so bad for about a week, that I couldn’t even try to shoot! Meanwhile, I took the bow in, and had 50 lb limbs installed, and that’s what I’m shooting...50 lbs. And I can’t get the grin off my face. I can shoot until my heart’s content and never any pain. 
I had rather be accurate for many shots, than to shoot too much weight and after 10 shots be flying ‘em into the next zip code! What is with the macho obsession with boasting about how much weight you can pull? I’m older. Give me comfort, not pain!


----------



## Berryg (Feb 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

Im 63 now. I am now shooting my Pse Decree at 54.4 lbs. At that draw weight it will shoot 445 grain arrow over 250fps. Ive been hunting for a while between 52-55 lbs. Really is my max. I can draw a bit more. But I cant practice very long. Thats the key. I figure its not a good weight for me if I cant practice more than a few shots?


----------



## woodman22 (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm fairly new to archery and am pulling #60 now. I was pulling 50 last year and have been getting stronger.


----------



## nardoclark5 (Jul 6, 2018)

brownduck said:


> Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


I’m 62 and pulling 55 lbs for 3D and 60 lbs for hunting


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

72, 31 draw, getting more speed from my Max 6’s at 40 than my 47 Omega longbow.


----------



## PaulK1 (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm 68 and shooting 55# on my hunting bow and 45# on my target compounds. Had a shoulder injury which made it impossible to draw my target bows let alone my hunting bow. Started shooting olympic recurve as an alternative to compound and for rehab. I started with 16# limbs and worked up to 26# limbs which at my draw length give me just over 29#. Yesterday was the first time I was able to draw back my hunting bow and shoot a little 3D at my club. Unfortunately I have been seduced by the Dark Side and am in no rush to go back to compound. "Strong with the force the Dark Side is".


----------



## arrowum (Dec 10, 2007)

64 and shooting 70#


----------



## Helgermite (Feb 12, 2020)

59 years and pulling 60 lbs on a Mathews Halon. That's enough for anything I am hunting.


----------



## Arroslinger (Feb 20, 2020)

Brownduck, just got back into shooting also.shooting mid 50s lbs Now. next bow will be a 50lb max. Soon to be 58 years young.


----------



## luckyhook (Feb 7, 2020)

I am 71 and past few years have been dropping down in weight. I am at 55 and looking to go lower, only hunting deer for now, Have not seen any problem with the lower weights.


----------



## Archer0844 (Feb 17, 2020)

I pull 63# could easily pull 70 but want to hold it longer in case I have to wait for a lane to shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbuck1 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am 65 and shooting 62 lbs in a compound and 50 in a recurve ,but to be honest thinking of dropping down to 55 more because a lot of my hunting is done in the cold and those muscles are just so stiff when temps get done below 20 degrees that 62 is hard to draw


----------



## Alanlib (Sep 1, 2011)

63yr 60lbs compound


----------



## murdy (Jul 20, 2013)

54 with RA, current bow is 65, but would like to step that down to a 50-60 -- that's plenty for whitetails.


----------



## edlavelle (May 16, 2013)

I am 74 and shoot 38#'s. Works well for me and doesn't hurt my shoulders


----------



## min.joe (Jan 23, 2017)

brownduck said:


> Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


i am 68 I have been shooting 60# for hunting and 3D. But now now i need to go less i am thinking 55#. and 45# for spots


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

61 no need to shoot any more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longbowhunter52 (Mar 27, 2020)

Shooting longbow at around 43lbs, with VPA 175 grain 3 blade on arrow dynamics, over 500 grains total, pure death.


----------



## Darthur (Mar 29, 2020)

I have bad shoulders so I have just recently been trying out the olympic style recurves. I have been able to build up my right shoulder(r-handed shooter) and can shoot my long bow and hunting recurve for short periods only. I can shoot much longer on the target bow because it is only 34lb draw. Biggest problem I am running into is my left shoulder is weak and has trouble holding up the heavier target bow after a few rounds. Heck I am even having trouble just holding my arm up for very long after I have been shooting the target bow. Disappointing, I hope things get better.


----------



## pynnmo (Aug 31, 2019)

Thanks for all the inspiration. I'm turning 59 soon and shooting upper 56-58 lbs but can tell I'm not nearly as strong as I was just a couple years ago. I hope to be shooting vertical bows for many years like you all.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I turn 58 this month. I got back into archery after not shooting for 30 years. I am shooting 50 pound draw weight with a 29 inch draw length. I am keeping it low so I have less chance for shoulder injuries. Besides it doesn't make any since to try to pull back a high poundage bow because other people can. I would rather be accurate then over bowed.


----------



## zekesteve (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm 61 and I shoot 72# on my hunting bow but I'm considering getting a setup dedicated for 3D and running 60#.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm 78, and shoot 20 yd bulls-eye in my back yard. My 3 bows are all pre-1971 traditional recurves. Two are 30#, and one is 20#. I do not hunt any more, so no real need for 45#plus bows.


----------



## DCRICE1 (Mar 21, 2020)

66 years old with 2 recurves. One at 35, and one at 42. different days need a different feel.


----------



## Oldbowbender (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm 77 and shoot a PSE Decree HD, I have a long draw and have lowered the weight to about 47# for now. The bow is fast and no problems shooting light weigh 350 spine arrows Victory Rip XV arrows 322gr. . I had to switch to left hand as I lost my sight in my right eye. Working on form and it's not to bad. Good luck to all the older archers what ever there style of shooting.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm 69. Holding at 35# on my trad bows, but I really like my 29# Slick Stick longbow. On my compounds, I like 40-45#.


----------



## Detroit-1 (Nov 30, 2015)

69 and I shoot a VXR 31.5 at 53#. I can pull 60 but 53 is more fun.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

I have no idea how much i'm drawing, I know it is somewhere just under 50 lbs for my target bow and somewhere around 55 for my hunting bow, but the specific poundage is not known and I couldn't care less. I just set the bow up where it is comfortable and tune to shoot good. what the draw weight is specifically, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

merlinron said:


> I have no idea how much i'm drawing, I know it is somewhere just under 50 lbs for my target bow and somewhere around 55 for my hunting bow, but the specific poundage is not known and I couldn't care less. I just set the bow up where it is comfortable and tune to shoot good. what the draw weight is specifically, doesn't matter to me.


That's all that counts - that it's good for you.


----------



## paips (Jan 26, 2020)

Im 68 yr old . Pulling 65#. I usually hunt at 70#


----------



## Rick_Sharp (Mar 15, 2020)

61 years old and recently revamped my archery gear, now pulling 65#on the compound and 45# on my longbow and recurves, fits great and fun the shoot


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew123456 (Apr 27, 2020)

60 daily but Ive got one at 84# I pull out once a week or so just to prove to my self Im not totally feeble ......yet


----------



## T4halo (May 20, 2018)

I have a 58# recurve I shoot quite a bit. I'll pull out my 42# Red Wing Hunter when I get tired.

T4


----------



## itry4deer!111 (May 31, 2020)

with the right arrows ,52 is all you need


----------



## Charles Guinn (Jun 10, 2020)

Do it slow and low. we are getting older. you don't want to pull a muscle. That will set you further back.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

47 lb compound blew right thru Turkey , deer new avail 50 lb coming plus Ilf dryad longbow @ 40 that should go up 2 maybe down 2 for trad shoots etc


----------



## clay target guy (May 29, 2017)

I am 59, soon to be 60 and after two shoulder surgeries, I shoot 47 lbs indoors and 50 outdoors. I have told myself that 50 is my max due to not wanting to hurt my shoulders again. With today's bows and arrows I am getting speeds faster than I was able to get 30 years ago pulling 75 or more lbs.


----------



## assybish (Oct 20, 2017)

65 45# OTF OLY recurve


----------



## adventurejack (Oct 30, 2006)

62yrs old - just increased to 67 lbs PSE Evoke 35 EC cams for 3D


----------



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

depends anywhere from 60 to 94lbs. In Africa I hunted with 80 to 85lbs. Most of the time 70lbs. I am 50 years old....


----------



## Flint Hunter (Mar 30, 2020)

49 years old, pulling 65# on vxr 31.5, 63# on triax.


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

64 years old. 54-55# on the bows in my signature and enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Alien Archery (Nov 1, 2015)

48 years old, Mathews Chill X @ 57# (85% Rock Mods) with 29" Draw with 425 Grain Overall, Alien Archery Australia maTRIX EX SBT.


----------



## greyfoxx (Dec 9, 2019)

71 yrs old, 50#


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

Almost 78 & getting back to archery after a long layoff. Tried a couple times before but it didn't work out. Using a magnified scope & large peep. Shooting 41-42# on a PSE Supra EXT.
Having fun shooting.....


----------



## Schmidt820 (Jul 4, 2020)

67 years old pulling around 55#.


----------



## Bjank (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm 70 gone to all Trad all my bows are #50 - 60.


----------



## pmc1941 (Jul 13, 2020)

I think draw weights are overrated today everything is about poundage and arrow speed, accuracy is the most important factor in my opinion, I watch and enjoy Ted Nugent bow hunt, he always shoots at 46 lbs and I would say he's pretty successful, I am 73 have a Mathews ZXT and have it set at 45 lbs and thank the lord I can still bow hunt


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

We all have different physical capabilities and should be happy we can hunt I agree you don’t need a high poundage bow to hunt but their are some advantages for those who can handle the extra pull.

uncle ted shoots high fenced animals at close range In a very controlled environment so 46lbs works for his situation I would argue in other hunting situations there is advantages to more weight KE and flatter arrow flight assuming your accuracy does not suffer


----------



## rxit (Jun 7, 2020)

I have 2 bows I'm shooting now and have a less than good shoulder. 

One is set at 50 and is a blast to shoot.

The other I have backed down to 65. I can pull it, but my shoulders hurt after shooting it. Going to back it down to 60 to see if that helps.


----------



## wmkimura (Apr 30, 2018)

Just turned 71 and I'm shooting a 40# Korean traditional bow.


----------



## msh441 (May 22, 2020)

48 years old. 54# on my 60# Prime Ion, 62# on my 60# Black 3 (sort of).

i just had surgery almost two weeks ago and did a bi-level C6/7/T1 discectomy/arthroplasty.

54# feels good. Can’t pull the 62# yet and maintain good form. Hoping to build back up to it over the next few months.


----------



## Kevinc1953 (Jul 2, 2020)

brownduck said:


> Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


35


----------



## Kevinc1953 (Jul 2, 2020)

Kevinc1953 said:


> 35


Nice


----------



## poosu (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm a 76 year old newbie, shooting a compound bow now for almost a year. Tennis is my main game and I was determined not to hurt my shoulder so I bought a Diamond SB-1 for it's adjustability. I have worked my way up to 39 # and have had a lot of fun for not too much $. The relatively cheap heavier arrows work OK at this weight. Sure more # would help but I'm not keen on the risk.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

72 #'s for me


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

My great uncle is 95 and still shoots 82#


----------



## DougInMN (Aug 16, 2020)

67 yr old shooting a 52# Carbon Icon.
I can draw and shoot 70, the issue for me is I have a floating collar bone and the first 2 ribs under it on my drawing side.
They pop out of place if I shoot heavy weight bows fort any length of time.


----------



## Rick_Sharp (Mar 15, 2020)

61 yrs old, pulling 45# on my longbow and same for recurve, 60# on my hunting compound bow and 55 on my target bow. A range where I’m comfortable and no aches or pains later on. I shoot every day mostly target and longbow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shock (Mar 1, 2010)

I stumbled onto this forum, and realized that, heck, where did the time go> I am a senior archer....

I started reading posts of guys reducing their draw weights, and thought, jeez, I'm pulling the same weight for the last 15 years, at about 63 lbs. This year, I could feel the strain on my shoulders pulling and holding that weight so I dropped it down to about 55 lbs, and it feels so much better. In fact at the farm a few weeks ago, I was able to pull and hold while 2 deer slowly made their way to a shooting lane. The first one came thru and I noticed it was a spike with 3 inch tines...so I let him walk, and waited, and held at full draw while the doe came thru. I wouldn't have been able to do that at 63lbs. It was just over what my shoulders could take. Needless to say, venison in the freezer !
Glad I read this !


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Currently 45#s for out door 65%, 60#s, 50%, hunting & have a 50#, 70% to set up for indoor. I have A 50# Longbow also. I will be 79 in a couple weeks. I'm fortunate to have no problems shooting, it's my knees that are shot & the walking a 3-D or Field course kills me. I shot my 60#s for the 2014 NFAA Nationals (112 arrows a day xs 4 + 28 last day) & for NFAA Target Nationals in 2016 (90 arrows & 60 arrows). In 2015 I shot my Longbow in the NFAA Field Nationals (112 xs 4 days + 28) with fingers. That was a tough one. Now everything outdoors is 45#s & I use the lighest arrow possible. & it works great. I may use it indoors also. All my Compounds are Dartons (45+ years now) & my one of a kind Harley Maveric is my favorite.


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 6, 2014)

73 and I have found 50# is my perfect weight.
Mostly whitetail and hogs from a tree


----------



## 953281 (Sep 27, 2020)

The scale said 175 this morning. Bow is about 42 lb. DW.


----------



## Bix (Sep 21, 2013)

62# with a Mathews VXR


----------



## Hondov65 (Jan 16, 2013)

Turning 74 12/2/2020 pulling 66lbs on my Mission Riot & 70lbs on my Mathews Heli~m would let the Riot all the way out but invested in a ton of 400 spine arrows. Shooting Axis 340's out of the Heli~m.


----------



## Marmax1967 (Nov 25, 2020)

Mid 50s and dropped from a 74# Patriot to a 57# Allegiance and never looked back.


----------



## Marmax1967 (Nov 25, 2020)

I’m in my mid 50s and dropped to 57 pounds after taking a few years off.


----------



## Totembear (Oct 20, 2020)

61 and dropping down to 55#


----------



## DaveX (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m 50 just looking to get into archery. I’m a small frames guy. Looking for 40 lb target bow


----------



## dboonem (Nov 15, 2020)

i shoot 60.. will be pumping it up to 75 once my new bow comes im 29 but my uncle shoots 55 pounds and has killed anything and everything hes put those pins on, he also shoots 3d hopefully next year we will attend Total Archery Challenge.


----------



## bass-o-matic (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm 69 and I shoot 60 lbs from my Elite. I haven't had a need to turn it down...yet.


----------



## ka3grm (Dec 13, 2015)

bass-o-matic said:


> I'm 69 and I shoot 60 lbs from my Elite. I haven't had a need to turn it down...yet.


I'm 67 and been shooting 50# for a few years. But someday when the shoulder begins to give problems I may drop into the 40s.


----------



## Flyingj (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm 62 and still shooting 60#. Have been thinking of bringing it down but haven't yet. May have to have shoulder surgery in the near future so that might dictate some changes.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

i have no idea,....enough to get the arrow to the target decently fast,.... but not so much that i can't hold reasonably steady. i honestly cannot remember the last time i actually knew what my draw weight was, beyond, ...."OK,...that feels pretty good". there's really no reason to know a specific number. 
i think you will find that as people get more experienced, they get less interested in specific numbers and more concerned with how well the bow shoots and how well they can produce a repeatable accurate shot. the recognition that they are not over-bowed,...thus avoiding all the problems that brings along,... becomes more important than how fast thier arrow is.


----------



## Hel (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm a 65 year old absolute beginner,not even got my first bow yet.You guy's are amazing,you've give me such inspiration.Thank you.


----------



## Hel (Feb 6, 2021)

Hel said:


> I'm a 65 year old absolute beginner,not even got my first bow yet.You guy's are amazing,you've give me such inspiration.Thank you.


Not 65,typing error.Soon to be 63.


----------



## Bowhunter24400 (Feb 2, 2021)

brownduck said:


> Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


I’m a newbie to archery and at age 61, I’m pulling 61 pounds of draw weight. I work out a decent bit and haven’t noticed any issues with draw weight. That said, I don’t see a 79 pound weight in my future. That’s too much like work when shooting at the range.


----------



## GJG in CT (Feb 11, 2021)

53# with a recurve
60# on compound


----------



## speedy62 (Jan 20, 2021)

_I _will be 59 this year still shooting 70# but I am looking for a new bow this year and going to drop down to 60#.


----------



## Juna (Feb 10, 2021)

.


----------



## lonehara (Feb 10, 2006)

72 and 55 to 60lbs


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Been shooting 60 lbs for years and found it more than adequate for anything I've ever shot with it.


----------



## dickeybob (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm 59 and dropped down to 52lb , a lot more comfortable


----------



## Tennessee Western Hunter (Feb 18, 2021)

56 yo and dialed down from 70 to 65 this year, my issue is my eyes more than my strength and stamina. Getting older isn't for sissies lol.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

62 years old and just ordered my new hog bow in 80 pounds and will shoot it @ peak weight. 

The old man is hanging in there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarBBar (Jun 23, 2012)

I will be 68 next month. I shoot a Hoyt Vantage LTD long axle finger compound bow 30 inch draw at 57 pounds with aluminum arrows, five inch feathers and a finger tab. I qualified for Hagerman with it at that weight for the 2019 hunt. I like to have a margin for error in judging distance and to combat string ducking. My back went out after loading firewood for four straight days during the Texas blizzard of 2021, so I hope I can resume after the back pain goes away.


----------



## Theisgroup (Oct 19, 2020)

I shoot a recurve. The same one I shot in college 30 years ago. Been about 6 months since I picked up my bow again and currently 28.75” and 39.5#. Just picked up a set of 40# limbs. Also have a set of 46#, but doubt I’ll ever get there again. I’m 54


----------



## Don Bassett (Jan 30, 2021)

Unclegus said:


> I definitely am the double vanilla wimp of the old guys..... I'll be 69 in a few weeks and I only shoot 44# @ 75% break although I can shoot a little more. I shoot basically every day and sometimes up to 200 or so a day.....


I must be a lot wimpier than you I'm 83 and only shoot 30 #


----------



## rolbuck (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm 68 and still shoot 62# on my hunting bow and new in door bow is 50# so I can shoot all day


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Well as of today ? I'm 62 and 1/2 and just went up to 80 pounds for wild boar.


----------



## afishhunter (Dec 21, 2014)

Just turned 66.
Prior to a "mild" (that's what the doc called it) stroke in July '18, I was pulling 62.87 pounds. My "60 pound" Diamond Razor Edge was maxed out. 
After almost 2 years of no bow access, I bought a "upgrade" bow.* (thanks to Uncle Joey's gift.) Pesently set at 56.97 pounds at my pathetic 23.5 inchh draw length. (I'm old _and_ deformed, to boot.) I hope to have my new "70 pound" Creative XP maxed out before December 31, 2021. 
(*upgrade in the sense that it goes to 70 pounds draw weight.)

The assisted living facilities are still under lockdown for the forseeable yet to happen, getting stabbed 2x with the Covids vaccine not withstanding.
I can still archery in the back/side yard, so long as I don't target any residents, staff, the "cute" family of raccoons that moved into te crawl space last year, or the neighbors and their mules and hamburger on the hoof.


----------



## dcjeep69 (Jan 10, 2021)

Compound is 60# and recurve/ longbows 45-50#


----------



## Mr.Ed (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm 67 years old and have a Mathews Triax 27 1/2 draw length, set at 59 Lbs.


----------



## Rubicon4XE (May 18, 2021)

62 years old and pulling 62lbs on a VX3.


----------



## lucydad (Apr 24, 2021)

brownduck said:


> Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


My coach has me learning on an 18# recurve. Feels just right. Back muscles are strengthening. Indoor target shooting is my goal, perhaps later some outdoor or 3D? No hunting, not my thing. My focus is on learning correct form, muscle memory and visual sight picture.


----------



## afishhunter (Dec 21, 2014)

.


----------



## ukxbow (Aug 17, 2018)

60lb for spots and 3D. May trial 64-65lb for 3D so I can shoot a heavier point (more wind resistance etc.) and have a little more holding weight with otherwise identically 'shaped' valley. I cannot imagine going any higher than that, because even tho I don't shoot that many arrows at a 3D comp, I shoot a lot during practice. I fell in a quarry five years ago and trashed my draw shoulder. It's OK now, but don't want to risk damage. Approx. 60lb is plenty, especially at 30". 300fps is easy. Its just a question of balancing arrow diameter and mass.


----------



## afishhunter (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm 66.
Draw on my bow is an average of 64.333 pounds for three pulls.
First pull was the high at 65.6 pounds. A low of 63.7 pounds on the second pull. The third pull was 44 pounds and change.
I know a slight variation between shots is normal.


----------



## PrunedaleMike1 (Mar 27, 2021)

brownduck said:


> Getting back into shooting after a long lay-off. Finding that I'm more comfortable in the mid 50# range now. Just curious how much weight other folks my age (61) might be using for 3D or indoor . I'm thinking of buying a 50# bow to shoot it maxed out at 52 or so.....?Thanks all.


I'm 69 years young and shoot between between 50 to 55 lbs out of my Mathews Z-Mag hunting bow.


----------



## *STL* (Aug 4, 2021)

65 for me is very comfortable.


----------



## 308XP (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm 73 and shoot 57 lbs at 28" DL on my z7. I've had shoulder surgery 3 times just to keep bowhunting. I try to shoot a few arrows nearly everyday.


----------



## wmkimura (Apr 30, 2018)

Just turned 72. Shooting a 35# Ben Pearson 7120 recurve I found at a flea market.


----------



## Blooney (Sep 17, 2020)

I’m shooting 60 lbs


----------



## Rick_Sharp (Mar 15, 2020)

62 yrs old

38# with my longbow
40# with my recurve
60# with my compound (90% let off)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Godzilla541 (Jul 1, 2021)

I’m shooting 70lbs, but I’m 36. I want to build a 3D set up tho @ 55-60lbs.


----------



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Barebow recurve with 22lb limbs. Moving up next month to 30lbs. 57yo


----------



## archerichards (Sep 21, 2016)

Age 62 and pulling 65#. Soon be time to back that down to 62# or even 60.


----------



## beniciamike (Jan 7, 2010)

59 and hunting with a 70lb Halon. Never have shot 3D.


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

I’m 52 and have been shooting 60lbs(hunting/3D) since ‘95. I recently recovered from Fauci’s Rona(sick for 3wks) and just started shooting yesterday. Man, I feel so dang weak! Lol


----------



## Dr.O (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m 66 (how did that happen?) and pulling 55 lbs for the last 5 years, it should not be a chore to draw. And the deer will notice if you need to contort and grunt just to get to full draw


----------



## Humphrey (May 11, 2021)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I am holding 32.5 at 32 inches with my recurve. I have found many advantages to light weight bows, in particular, it is easier to execute a consistent form, and, it is less wear and tear on the body.
> 
> Since the time I started shooting, I adopted the approach of using the lightest weight bow that can get the job done. To help accommodate this, I use a high performance recurve with very light arrows.
> 
> ...


"lightest weight bow that can get the job done"

Great way to put it!


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_Hunting Comp.....70lbs.
Target Comp........50lbs.
Target Oly Recv....38-42 lbs._


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

Trying to get back into it. Used to shoot 60 - 65 for years. On weekends it was nothing to shoot 60 to 80 arrows.
Laid off of archery after 3 more rt. Shoulder, two left shoulder and a torn left bicep surgeries. Bought a crossbow and no matter how hard I tried to like it, I just couldn't. 
Last month bought a 40 - 50 pound bow and can shoot 40 easy. Have cranked it up to 46 for now. Having another left shoulder surgery on December 13th to grind down some bone spurs and "clean" it up. Will be off shooting until after the holidays.


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Will be 66 in Jan. :
Elite Rezult 36 for target - 54.7 # (55 # limbs)
Elite Enkore for hunting - 57.3 # (60 # limbs )


----------



## Brianc86 (Nov 25, 2018)

V3 27” at 75lbs


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

52+ and shooting a CSS hunting bow at 28/60, a Mathews Drenalin at 28/60, a High Country X10Pro at 28/60 and my CSS 3D bow at 28/60.


----------



## douglasadams (May 17, 2016)

50lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catwhisker (Jul 8, 2004)

68 years old; Hoyt Ventum @ 63 lbs.


----------



## Mr.Ed (Apr 14, 2012)

I shoot three times a week and I'm 68 years old and i shoot 59 Lbs. I don't seem to have any problems


----------



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

Soon to be 63 years young. Target bow set at 56# - hunting bow at 58#


----------



## dswelfelt (Aug 30, 2021)

Soon to be 70. Been shooting an Elite Ritual 35 @ 60#, initially at 90% let-off. Had to reduce the let-off. Moving to a Bowtech Reckoning 38 for dedicated target use. 50-60#. Had to do a lot of shoulder strengthening work on both shoulders to get in shape, but am pulling a-okay now.


----------



## marklight (Oct 19, 2021)

Shooting 45 lbs on Invicta 37


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Have shot 60# or a little less for the last 20 years. But recently have dropped down to mid 40's due to a sore shoulder and tennis elbow.


----------



## Wally25 (11 mo ago)

Recently got into archery when I was given a Parker hunter mag. I’m 63. 
I shoot lefty due to eyesight. Feel pretty good at 53#.


----------



## HVAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I’m 61 and currently shoot 65lbs.  I’ve been contemplating turning it down a few pounds, but like the extra energy or momentum. The new bows at 60lbs are more efficient than bows at 70lbs 15 years ago imo.


----------



## Hoyt crx 32 (Nov 24, 2019)

gunfighter48 said:


> I'm 70 and getting back into archery after a 55 year break. I have a new Hyperforce with 40-50lbs limbs. It's set at 42-44lbs at the present time. I'm working my way up to 50lbs. I started with the Diamond Prism bow at 30lbs and it's set at 42 lbs.


I to shoot the 50# Hyper Force from Hoyt and at 72 hope to be shooting for a long time I love bow hunting.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm 61. I can still pull over 70#, but that's ridiculous. Over the past couple of years, I've turned from my standard 68 down to 65. I'm about to retune though, down to the 60-62# range, because why draw more? No need for extra stress on the joints. My next bow will be a 50-60#, probably with 345+ real IBO rating, so that at 60# my current 478 grain arrows would have nearly the same ballistics specs as 66-68# with my current bows. Even turning down to 55, I wouldn't lose enough to worry about.


----------



## CaptnKidd (12 mo ago)

I'm 71 and getting back to shooting. I do not bow hunt any more, I got my bear and that was my goal. (it tasted great). So the new bow I bought is set at 52#. I need to lower it if I can. I wanted a BowTec and the availability of low pull was zip, I would have to order and did not want to wait 6 months. So I'm working on building back my strength.


----------



## dswelfelt (Aug 30, 2021)

Just turned 70. My Bowtech Reckoning 38 50-60# is now set at 54#. Nice and smooth and less wear on the joints and muscles.


----------



## Lycos (11 mo ago)

I'm 58. I started out with 55 lbs, but lowered it to 45 lbs. on the advise from my coach.


----------



## rgbarcher (10 mo ago)

released1951 said:


> I'm 67 and shoot 62#, I do shoot a lot, about 60 arrows a day. I think a lot has to do with the bow. Some of the real aggressive cam bows, are a lot harder to pull.


What bow are you shooting? I think you are exactly correct on the type of bow you shoot! I bought a Mathews V3 - 31 without shooting one first! Big mistake! I grit my teeth everytime I pull this bow back at 56#s! I went to a archery shop and shot a Bowtech Solution SS at 60#s with no problem!


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

60# target/3D rig. 70# hunting rig. Draw shoulder was giving me props a while back but its all good now after dialing my 3D rig down to 60. I shoot it more anyhow.


----------



## qr.zed13 (7 mo ago)

gunfighter48 said:


> I'm 70 and getting back into archery after a 55 year break. I have a new Hyperforce with 40-50lbs limbs. It's set at 42-44lbs at the present time. I'm working my way up to 50lbs. I started with the Diamond Prism bow at 30lbs and it's set at 42 lbs.


I just turned 70. Good info. Shooting light recurve draw at about 32 lbs. right now once a week. Thinking about getting something like an Infinity Edge Pro. My thinking 40# compound is good enough for me. Am concerned about what poundage I'd be able to shoot at 80 years old.


----------



## Lagrange105 (6 mo ago)

Am 58 with a bum right shoulder and elbow. 65 pounds is my max, but that is sufficient on these miniature whitetails where I hunt


----------



## dawgtrainer (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm 70 years old and backed the weight down a little bit. 52 for 3D and 55 for hunting. 85% letoff


----------



## MbatsonZ7 (Jan 31, 2021)

Mathew’s vxr 28 pullin 77-78lbs 28.5 inch draw mods


----------



## jps2486 (5 mo ago)

How about you old guys? I'm 82 and thinking of getting back into target shooting with a traditional bow. I'm considering a Samick recurve in 35 pounds, but maybe I should start with 30.


----------



## Allen_jc (Aug 6, 2008)

I am 63, and never thought I would be able to shoot 3D again after major back surgery 5 years ago. Shooting a Hoyt Carbon Element at 62#, having to build up, but enjoying it!


----------



## Willis Hiatt (Jul 29, 2015)

I just shoot recurves. 32-50


----------

